# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کاظم یا علی؟؟؟(قلم چی یا خودم!!)

## Ali 0822

سلام دوستان امیدوارم ساعت مطالعتون پر باشه برعکس من :Yahoo (19): 
دوستان من امسال پشت کنکور ریاضی ام و خوندن برام خیلی سخت شده اصلا پارسال اینجوری نبود خیلی روون میخوندم ولی امسال اصلا شده برام مکافات!جون میکنم بخونم!
چ کنم درست شه؟؟(خیلی مستقیم رفتم سر اصل مطلب سوال اولم بود!)
و اما سوال اصلی به نظرتون خودم برنامه بریزم یا با راهبردی قلم چی پیش برم میترسم خودم برنامه بریزم دوره و مرور کم بذارم نتونم درسارو خوب دوره کنم.
اگه خودم برنامه برزیم تا عید میخوام تموم کنم بعد عید تا اخر اردیبهشت دوره و جبران عقب موندگی ها بعد اردیبهشتم جمع بندی!
حالا نمیدونم خودم برم یا با قلم چی!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

نه کاظم نه علی فقط کاظم علی [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]

من خودم از برنامه کنکور سخت استفاده میکنم که بر اساس بودجه بندی قلمچی برام چیده شده بود ولی الان بیشتر از 48 ساعت که برای ازمون 21 ابان سفارش دادم ولی هنوز برنامه رو بهم ندادن [emoji53] 

بنظرم برنامه ریزی کنکور کمک هم بد نیست[emoji779][emoji56]

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اینو سرچ کن: تا پلی تکنیک و برنامه ریزی جامعش رو بگیر

----------


## POOYAE

با قلمچی پیش برو اما در بعضی مواقع اگه در توانت بود بزن جلو . مثلا قلمچی میگه : 2 درس دین و زندگی تو 3 یا 4 درس رو بخون / در مورد سوال اول تون هم مصاحبه ی نفرات برتر رو بخون + کلیپ های انگیزشی اصن یه وضعی میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali 0822

> نه کاظم نه علی فقط کاظم علی [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> من خودم از برنامه کنکور سخت استفاده میکنم که بر اساس بودجه بندی قلمچی برام چیده شده بود ولی الان بیشتر از 48 ساعت که برای ازمون 21 ابان سفارش دادم ولی هنوز برنامه رو بهم ندادن [emoji53] 
> 
> بنظرم برنامه ریزی کنکور کمک هم بد نیست[emoji779][emoji56]


منم سفارش دادم دو هفتگیشو ببینم کی دستم میرسه خدا کنه خوب باشه

----------


## Ali 0822

> اینو سرچ کن: تا پلی تکنیک و برنامه ریزی جامعش رو بگیر


دکتر!من به برنامه های جامع اعتماد ندارم نمیدونم چرا!

----------


## The JoKer

اقا اگر برنامه سخت کنکور خوب بود به ما هم خبر بدین  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Ali 0822

> با قلمچی پیش برو اما در بعضی مواقع اگه در توانت بود بزن جلو . مثلا قلمچی میگه : 2 درس دین و زندگی تو 3 یا 4 درس رو بخون / در مورد سوال اول تون هم مصاحبه ی نفرات برتر رو بخون + کلیپ های انگیزشی اصن یه وضعی میشه


بابا با قلم چی پیش میرم هفته اول خوبه هفته دوم دیگه نمیتونم بخونم مشکلی که بیشتر بچه ها دارن ولی به نظر خودمم قلم چی بهتره

----------


## masoud007

منم میخوام خودم برنامه بریزم دیگه از برنامه عقب افتادم این هفته رو خودم خوندم ببینیم چی میشه مشکل اصلی من مروره یعنی ترسم از اینه . . .

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> منم سفارش دادم دو هفتگیشو ببینم کی دستم میرسه خدا کنه خوب باشه


من هفته پیش برنامه یه هفته سفارش دادم کمتر از 24 ساعت فرستادن این دفعه دو هفته ای دادم ندادن هنوز

----------


## sabaaaiii79

خودت برنامه ریزی کن   همینی ک الان گفتی خیلی ام خوب بود همینجوری برنامه بریز  قلم چی شده نون دونی  هیچ کاری نمیکنن فقط پول میگیرن  باز گزینه 2 استاندارد تره  به نظرم برا برنامه ریزی خودت تصمیم بگیر تو بهترین مشاور برای خودت هستی   اما  خوبه که توی آزمونای گزینه 2 ثبت نام کنی  طبق اون آزمونا برنامه ریزی کنی  سوالای گزینه 2 استانداردتره و شبیه کنکوره 
اگه  آزمون بدی خودت باتوجه ب کارنامه و ترازت متوجه میشی اشکال کار کجاست و برنامتو تغییر میدی   خودت پیش برو  فقط خودت میتونی به خودت کمک کنی  باور کن این کلاسا و مشاوره ها همش الکیه تا خودت نخوای و کمر همت نبندی هیچی نمیشه هیچی

فرستاده شده از SM-J700Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Ali 0822

> منم میخوام خودم برنامه بریزم دیگه از برنامه عقب افتادم این هفته رو خودم خوندم ببینیم چی میشه مشکل اصلی من مروره یعنی ترسم از اینه . . .


دقیقا منم ترسم از همین دوره و مروره میترسم نتونم خوب دوره و مرور بذارم

----------


## Ali 0822

> من هفته پیش برنامه یه هفته سفارش دادم کمتر از 24 ساعت فرستادن این دفعه دو هفته ای دادم ندادن هنوز


راضی بودی از برنامه؟
یعنی قابل اجرا بود یا فضایی بود؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> راضی بودی از برنامه؟
> یعنی قابل اجرا بود یا فضایی بود؟


نه خوب بود
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5811e4e5...8C%D8%AF-1.pdf
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5811e4f4...9%88%DB%8C.pdf
 بیا نگاه کن داداچ

----------


## masoud007

> دقیقا منم ترسم از همین دوره و مروره میترسم نتونم خوب دوره و مرور بذارم





> راضی بودی از برنامه؟
> یعنی قابل اجرا بود یا فضایی بود؟


مال پلی تکنیک به قول تو فضایی بود . . .
من خودم میخوام دیگه برنامه بریزم ببینیم چی میشه . . . ولی مرورارو بیشتر میزارم  . . . @HirSde به آیدیم پبام بده تل-گرام مشورت کنیم

----------


## Ali 0822

> نه خوب بود
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5811e4e5...8C%D8%AF-1.pdf
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5811e4f4...9%88%DB%8C.pdf
>  بیا نگاه کن داداچ


داداش من دیدم برنامه رو فک کنم خوبه!
ولی باید تو اجرا دید ک چجوری رو کاغذ خوب ب نظر میاد ممنون بابت لطفت :Yahoo (16):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> داداش من دیدم برنامه رو فک کنم خوبه!
> ولی باید تو اجرا دید ک چجوری رو کاغذ خوب ب نظر میاد ممنون بابت لطفت


شاید یکم جزئی بنظر بیاد ولی بقول مهربان بقیه اش دیگ کارگریه به سلیقه ی خودت ساعت میزاری بزار برنامه من بدن من با ساعت بندی بهت نشون میدم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> داداش من دیدم برنامه رو فک کنم خوبه!
> ولی باید تو اجرا دید ک چجوری رو کاغذ خوب ب نظر میاد ممنون بابت لطفت


علی برنامه تورو دادن ؟؟؟

----------


## Ali 0822

> علی برنامه تورو دادن ؟؟؟


نه بابا دیروز همین موقع بود ساعت 11 بعد sms دادم جواب ندادن بعد این چرا امکان ویرایش و پیگیری نداره؟
برا تورور دادن؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> نه بابا دیروز همین موقع بود ساعت 11 بعد sms دادم جواب ندادن بعد این چرا امکان ویرایش و پیگیری نداره؟
> برا تورور دادن؟


بیشتر از 72 ساعته که از سفارش میگذره هنوز ندادن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali 0822

> بیشتر از 72 ساعته که از سفارش میگذره هنوز ندادن


فک کنم اختلاس کردن فرار کردن :Yahoo (114):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

برنامه منو ندادن منم منتظر نموندم شاید تا فردا ندن برای خودم برنامه ریختم ￼ ￼ ￼ 

http://s8.picofile.com/file/8272578484/barname.pdf.html

----------


## Ali 0822

> برنامه منو ندادن منم منتظر نموندم شاید تا فردا ندن برای خودم برنامه ریختم ￼ ￼ ￼ 
> 
> barname


فک کنم کار از شاید گذشته دیگه ندادن!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> فک کنم کار از شاید گذشته دیگه ندادن!!!!!!!!!!


نا امید نباش شاید ساعت 2 3 صبح فرستادن ولی خب  محکم کاری باید انجام میشد [emoji56]

----------


## Majid9731

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم ساعت مطالعتون پر باشه برعکس من
> دوستان من امسال پشت کنکور ریاضی ام و خوندن برام خیلی سخت شده اصلا پارسال اینجوری نبود خیلی روون میخوندم ولی امسال اصلا شده برام مکافات!جون میکنم بخونم!
> چ کنم درست شه؟؟(خیلی مستقیم رفتم سر اصل مطلب سوال اولم بود!)
> و اما سوال اصلی به نظرتون خودم برنامه بریزم یا با راهبردی قلم چی پیش برم میترسم خودم برنامه بریزم دوره و مرور کم بذارم نتونم درسارو خوب دوره کنم.
> اگه خودم برنامه برزیم تا عید میخوام تموم کنم بعد عید تا اخر اردیبهشت دوره و جبران عقب موندگی ها بعد اردیبهشتم جمع بندی!
> حالا نمیدونم خودم برم یا با قلم چی!


به نظر من تمرکزت کافی نیست
تمرکز رو نمیتونی صد در صد به دست بیاری اما باید تا حدی داشته باشی که بتونی بخونی و درسو بفهمی
و سوال اصلیت
به نظر من قلمچی بهتره
اگه زیر ۱۰۰۰ میخوای قلم چی خوبه

----------

